# 5th round of Clomid - day 35 no AF and negative test - HELP!



## sparker47 (Mar 23, 2013)

Join Date: Mar 2013
Posts: 1 
5th round of Clomid - day 35 no AF and negative test - HELP! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi ! 
I am hoping someone could advise me on whats going on as I cannot get hold of my gyncaologist as he helpfully only works 1 afternoon a week! I am currently on day 35 of my cycle after the previous months being 21,20,19,18 - ie 1 day up each month. Ive been going to an acupuncturist to try and lengthen my cycles, but would it just right up to 35 days from 21? I am so confused, I took a test on day 28 which was negative and I dont want to take another one as I cant face the disappointment. I am sure I ovulated as I had the cervical mucus around day 14 so what do you think is going on? I have no pregnancy or period symptoms which is adding to my confusion. Is the acupuncture lengthening the luteal phase or the clomid? I thought the luteal phase was fixed which is why I was expecting my period anytime soon.
I just dont know what to do and how long I could have to wait until AF turns up.


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,
I just finished my 1st round of clomid (50mg,5 days starting day2 of AF).

Before starting it I had 3 months of AF starting around day 17<lasting 10-14 days.But before that I was getting AF at cd 32,cd33 and beyond.All over the place basically.

Id thought the same as you,Clomid would if anything,standardise it,especially when confirmed ovulation on cd20 with bloods.

It turned out I had a long luteal phase in spite of ovulating at the standard time and it was two and half weeks long.

I did some research while this was going on,because I started testing around cd29 each morning and every day it would be negative but the longer I had no AF the more my hopes got up.

What I did find out was that clomid has no rules.So it can at any stage affect you differently from one month to the next.

I called the fertility nursing team for advice on cd32 and was told just wait and see.

I called my DR the same time and he said that on cd32 if I was pregnant,he would expect me to be showing a positive by then and to look forward to the next cycle of clomid and hope it works then.

I didn't accept it,while there was no AF there was hope for a BFP.

In the end I did get AF,on cd33.

The overwhelming professional opinion I got was wait it out and don't worry that clomid is having a negative effect on you (which I was worried about,thinking clomid has somehow done the opposite of helping me ttc,its screwed up my AF big time).They assured me that was not the case ,I wasn't having a severe physical reaction to the meds which meant I had to wait it out.

Drove me crazy,frustrated me big time and I didn't want to believe it was going to be a BFN.

I was scared I would be devastated and a wreck.

I hope you do get your BFP.Mine didn't happen but I did surprise myself at how I managed when AF did arrive.I think I had been preparing myself for it happening,just in case and although I hated it arriving it didn't end up devastating me,hurt yes,sad and upset,yes,but the fear of how I would feel was greater than how I ended up feeling in the end.


----------



## sparker47 (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh its good to know that what im experiencing its not abnormal. Its just so disheartening when each day it doeant come and i know deep down im not pregnant as i would 
have had symptoms by now im sure. I just want my period to start so i can get on with my next cycle. Im on day 35 now!  it was worrying me how my cycle could double in length in the space of a mo
nth. Its good to hear that you found it easier to cope with your af arriving than you thought. Ive been dreading the day.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Sparker,

Just wondered what your cycles were like before Clomid, and if you have been doing ovulation tests whilst on it?

The way I would interpret this is that there is one of three things going on with the short cycles and both need to be addressed with your gynae - in fact I'd be a little concerned they haven't talked to you more if they know about them!  With such short cycles you are either ovulating very very early - between day 4 and day 7 and although not impossible, unusual and unlikely - or you have a luteal phase defect and have a short luteal phase which can prevent a pregnancy from occurring.  The other possibility is that you are not ovulating at all and are just having short anovulatory cycles.

So if you're ovulating really early, you would almost certainly be ovulating before you finish taking Clomid and quite possibly ovulating an immature egg which therefore couldn't fertilise.  A luteal phase needs to be pretty much a minimum of 12 days to support a pregnancy because otherwise the lining will have started to break down before the embryo has a chance to implant.  What's slightly tricky with this is that the most common treatment for luteal phase defects is Clomid.

I'm far from an expert and can only make assumptions on the bits and bobs I know, but what would seem more likely to me is that you aren't ovulating and most of the time if you don't ovulate you don't get a period.  I do say most of the time because you can have anovulatory bleeds (have these periods been light) which is a bit like when you get breakthrough bleeding on the pill - caused by oestrogen.  So although you've had consistent bleeding I would guess it's been anovulatory and now because you haven't ovulated you're not getting a period.

Does your consultant know about these really short cycles?  If it has changed your cycles from before Clomid, then it possibly isn't the right drug for you and could be hindering you rather than helping you get pregnant.

xxx


----------



## sparker47 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thats annoying - i posted a long reply which appears to have got lost ! To summmarise what it said - yes my gyno knew about my short cycles but he didnt seem concerned, i didnt do ovulation tests but had the cervical mucus around day 14 so presumed i had ovulated this month. Its only been in the last 3 months that i have had this mucus. I was prescribed clomid as i hadnt had a periodsince my daughter was born 20 months ago but prior to this my periods were quite long around 30+ days. My gyncologist doesnt seem concerned but its hard when i see him only every couple of months and he only works 1 day a week!
But i just dont get it can jump from 17 days to 35 in 1 month when i thought i ovulated st day 14. I will gave to do the tests when my af next comes but im scared it will never come and it will need to be induced. It will make me feel back to squate one when i never had peroods  
X


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

What about looking into a monthly way of confirming if you have ovulated?

Maybe through pelvic scans if 21 day blood test comes back inconclusive/negative?

My Dr did the 21 day bloods on the 1st cycle,we don't get offered the scans where I live.I was lucky,in so far as it confirmed ovulation for me so I was in the picture as far as knowing clomid hadn't gotten in the way of things working etc.

It helped me tremendously,lifted a load off my mind worrying what was happening inside,if the clomid was doing anything worthwhile etc.

I know the 21 day blood test is only useful if you end up ovulating around cd14,so if you ovulate earlier or later,the test wont come back confirming ovulation,only that for sure you did not ovulate on cd14-ish.

In the case where 21 day bloods come back with any result other than a yes you have ovulated as far as I know the only way to know if you ovulate and size and how many etc,is by regular pelvic scans during your cycle.

I think one of the things that makes ttc harder,is the not knowing about stuff and having to wait,sometimes for months or weeks and wondering whats going on because you cant find out.

Dr's wont always offer this sort of support,some (depends on your local health authority) will be able to offer the scans.What I am fairly sure of is all GP's can authorise 21 day bloods and should do if asked.

I just think it helps to know whats happening inside your own body and not to be left hanging wondering if its doing any good,lots of good or not much good.

One other thing that happened to me with the last clomid cycle was my symptoms mimicked being pregnant.Everything from peeing a lot to sore chest etc too.Felt tricked by my own body.

It wasn't until I did some research on clomid looking at what women had experienced as side effects(not the stuff printed on the list they give you with the pills) that I found a lot of real cases of women who stated they had lengthening of the cycles,sometimes identical physical symptoms of pregnancy too.

It just appears to be such a whacked out drug that it can have an utterly bizarre effect on women and change symptoms from month to month.

I wish the side effects leaflet id got had been more comprehensive,i would have been way more prepared than I was when I began taking it.I was freaked out when from cd29 onwards (until today when I'm 3 days into the next cycle of clomid) when I got seriously uncomfortable and tender chest soreness.

At one point I wasn't going to take clomid again.Thought it was too much of a drug that messed with your body and then your head too much to make it worth it.

But I did take it again,just with a heightened sense of knowing how deceitfull clomid can be so when its tww time,I'm going to be suspicious of any pregnancy like symptom now because clomid has definitely in my case given me the classic you are pregnant physical symptoms before so its just as possible that it will again and again.


----------

